# beaver trapping



## cweiner (Jul 31, 2011)

i am doing some nusince trapping and two days in a row i found my 330 set off, i am using a dive log set and my trap is an inch under the water and the water is only a foot and half deep i also used guide poles so they had to swim right where my trap was. any tips? iam thinking of trying some snares next.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

might not be a beaver setting the trap off. also take a look at your triggers, make sure that trap goes off with minimal movement of the triggers. 
if you're using a dive set, the trap should be on the bottom. When beaver dive then hit the bottom, doesn't matter if it's a foot deep or 5 feet deep, they go completely to the bottom.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have heard of a few guys having otters set their 330's off before. Like Xdeano said it might be another critter setting it off.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if it is a small critter like a muskrat, set your triggers off to one side or the other, that way it has to be a bit larger to set the trap off. I've set traps on dam slides, turned around to set a few more beaver traps, seen muskrats swiming in the water and had muskrats go completely up and over my trap without setting it off, if i have the trigger set to the side. I don't target muskrats so doing this little trick helps. This will help in places with river otters also. But it always seems like if an otter goes through my sets, it doesn't make it out.

Another issue that you may be having is the dog on the trap isn't holding, some times on older traps the dogs get a rounded edge on them and hold for a short time and go off for no good reason. If this is the case, take a rat tail file with you and file out the dog.

cweiner, what state are you in?

xdeano


----------



## cweiner (Jul 31, 2011)

i am in North Dakota, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

X2 on what Deano said. Your trap has to be on the bottom. If its a channel that you are trapping lay a stick over the surface of the water to entice them to dive as opposed to swimming over them. Hope this helps!


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

^
^
^
WTH?? :spam:


----------

